# SPECK-TACULAR WEEK!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This past weeks fishing has been flat out spectacular. We have been catching limits of speckled trout and lots of nice reds. The fish are not quite into winter patterns yet the weather and water temperatures have been above normal. I have been fishing fall patterns and using a lot of popping corks and the box has been coming in full every time. We still have live shrimp and they are the best bait but the Old Bayside Shadlynn?s in gold glitter and electric chicken are doing just as good. All we need is a little colder weather to anchor the trout in the deeper water and in consistent winter patterns and the live bait will be gone till the spring.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch again Capt.:clap


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

What a haul......Congrats :clap :bowdown


----------

